# Offshore Marine Crew



## stormriders (Jan 18, 2016)

I have been in the marine field for the last 15 years. Looking for next level of qualification from oz. what are the chances of landing a job in oz oil & gas industry for maritime crew, I am looking for long term keeping in mind the present oil slump.


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Not a great time!*

Hi,

I have a marine background too. I arrived two years ago on a PR but I am still on a casual job. The Offshore sector has had a big slump and so has the shipping industry in general.

It is a great country but be prepared to have a rough start.

All the best,
Jason
Migrant Ninja


----------



## stormriders (Jan 18, 2016)

jasonrebello said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a marine background too. I arrived two years ago on a PR but I am still on a casual job. The Offshore sector has had a big slump and so has the shipping industry in general.
> 
> ...


Hey Jason...thnks for ur feedback sailor mate....oh 2 yrs is pretty long waiting period for a marine professional n that too with PR...

good luck mate


----------

